# Update on donkey



## Jane=P (Mar 17, 2010)

The donkey (Laverne) is doing great, she misses the pony, but I put my gelding Kyle with her, he likes everyone and they are getting along. I hope to put her in with my mare group soon. She has gained weight and I have seen the foal move. I still have know idea when she is due, been waiting her to bag up. I took few pictures of her, and I cant wait for nice weather,so I can give her a bath...JANE

 DONKEY

DONKEY

 DONKEY

 DONKEY

 DONKEY


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Mar 17, 2010)

Jane, Have you ANY idea who/what she is bred to?


----------



## Rocket's mom (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, she's beautiful! And such pretty markings! I can't wait to see pics of her baby!!




I'm so glad she's doing well after what she's been through.


----------



## Jane=P (Mar 17, 2010)

gatorbait4sure said:


> Jane, Have you ANY idea who/what she is bred to?


She was with a Jack, I think gray.

I found out where they got her and he has group of donkey she was running with, and not sure of the Jack color, but cant wait to see this little foal. My vet said if girl, have to name Shirley to go with Laverne and Sqiggy if boy...JANE


----------



## krissy3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Lavern is a great name for a donkey. She looks great , happy, gaining weight, relaxed like she is enjoying her new life. I also like her markings. I know a horse named Neptune , I like that name too.



donkeys are very special, I have one too, he is a bit of a pill, but I love him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2010)

Any update on Laverne??


----------



## Jane=P (May 15, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Any update on Laverne??


Laverne is doing great, she is such a sweetheart. Getting huge, and starting to get a bag, so hope for the foal by end of month.

Will update when she has the foal.

Here is link to video of her ,with the barn cat Goofy, they are buddies..JANE


----------



## albahurst (May 16, 2010)

Adorable video! Laverne looks wonderful





Peggy


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 16, 2010)

Looks like LaVern not only found a great new home, but also found a great new friend.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 19, 2010)

hi Jane, your Laverne is beautiful and i have to tell you how much your video of her and Goofy made me smile... i was having a seriously bad day and that sure put a bright spot in it!!!

so she is building a bag huh? i am not an expert by any means but in my limited experience, i have found that generally once my girls start building a bag, it is about 30 days and i have a foal on the ground! can't wait to see pictures of your little sweetie!!!


----------

